# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Do you need a prescription to get b-12 at walgreens

## SNUKA

Do you need a prescription to walk into a Walgreens or CVS to get injectable vitamin b-12? I can order it off the internet from Canada or Sweden where you don't need a prescription it says, but its nice to walk around the block and go pick it up. I live in New York. I just don't want to walk in and they make a bunch of faces and say no you can't have any or what are you using it for....etc.

----------


## stlhrse

what do you use it four?

Doug

----------


## SNUKA

i want to use it for a boost of energy and appetite i noticed alot of people say this helps. im gonna include drol in my next cycle with prop and it gives me problems as far as appetite and fatique. i can't exactly tell the guy on the counter that

----------


## zipster_dude

I just picked up my test c script from walgreens the other day and asked for B-12. He said it is only available in injection form, and a script is required.

----------


## SNUKA

thanks zip

----------

